
Forgot Password on HN? - helpmeplease
I'm sure there's some reason I'm missing either the philosophy or the link, but I can't find a "forgot password" process to recover my password on HN.  I think I remember my user name from a long time ago.  Suggestions?<p>Edit: Hmmm... is it possible that I never gave my email address and there is no recovery process:
======
yannis
You are supposed to hack your way back in!:)

------
andhapp
I created a new account with the same username and HN somehow links it to my
old username...I guess...mysterious are HN's ways

